# projects part to the forum? F.A.O MODS



## luke89 (Sep 18, 2009)

hey people as above really i think there should be a projects part on the tt forum iv looked about and cant see one? all the other forums i use have one and there always a intresting read and see what people have done and how they went about doin it, also a good place for some to show off :lol: 
what do people recon?

thanks


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Build threads are always a good read. A sub forum might be nice otherwise they just get lose pages and pages back.


----------



## luke89 (Sep 18, 2009)

that is what i was thinking wil edit the subject F.A.O mods see what they recon ?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

hi and thanks for the suggestion.

however, you may want to read

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=159961

Happy New Year

Paul


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I think if you create a projects section, you wont see it flooded with posts. Will take a long, long time before you get 25-50 threads in there.... therefore i think its pointless.

Project and Build threads are really good, and i enjoy reading and following them, but i think creating the extra room for one will be a waste of space IMO 

Paul


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

How about you post them in the mk1. But then they can be uploaded to an archive type folder just for build threads?

A bit like where sticky topics appear in mroe than 1 forum they could be in two places?


----------

